# New Head Unit Won't Turn Off...?



## jdsingle (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD head unit for my MKV Jetta (didn't have navigation, only 6 disc changer). I pulled the stock radio out no problem, got my install kit and the wiring from the head unit together and spliced a ton of wires together. I ended up with leftover wires on the head unit side as well as the install kit side. They were wires for Reverse Gear Signal and Mute. I'm not worried about leaving wires not connected because I am almost 100% sure they are for other features. 

I connected the ground wire for the head unit with that of the install kit as well as the parking brake (safety mechanism to prevent me from playing DVD's while driving). What's weird is I do not have to ground those cables to the frame anymore. The player works without them being grounded. No big deal. However, now my radio will not turn off when I turn off the car and pull the key and open the door. The only thing I can come up with is that the 12v constant power (yellow wire) is somehow switched with the 12v ignition power (red wire).

Anyone have any ideas on what else might be causing this? I cannot work on it till tomorrow and then I will try switching the connection on the red and yellow wires. The unit works perfectly other than the fact it won't turn off. Please don't comment on pushing the off button.

Thanks!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

all i can say is use a DMM to trace your problem


----------



## jdsingle (Jan 17, 2011)

basshead said:


> all i can say is use a DMM to trace your problem


Unfortunately I will not have access to one until mid-week. If I cannot figure it out tomorrow then I will have to wait till I can get one. Any idea on whether or not the ground would affect it staying on and not turning off?


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you use a wiring harness, or just splice into your factory harness?

Your car has no switched power at the radio btw, the car uses its LAN network to turn your radio on and off. That's why you could turn the factory radio on when the car is off. So you've got constant hooked to both constant and switched. You can get switched at your ignition harness.


----------



## jdsingle (Jan 17, 2011)

FAUEE said:


> Did you use a wiring harness, or just splice into your factory harness?
> 
> Your car has no switched power at the radio btw, the car uses its LAN network to turn your radio on and off. That's why you could turn the factory radio on when the car is off. So you've got constant hooked to both constant and switched. You can get switched at your ignition harness.


I used a wiring harness. I didn't know that.

I am damn near convinced it is this wiring harness. Matching up the factory harness to the plugs on this gives me three wires that have no male plug coming from the factory side that is on the wiring harness. AWP Turn-On (12V+), Mute, and then the other wire isn't labeled. 

I tried switching the Ignition/Switched (12V+) with the Battery/Constant (12V+) and still no dice.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I just love VW wiring.....


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

jdsingle said:


> I used a wiring harness. I didn't know that.
> 
> I am damn near convinced it is this wiring harness. Matching up the factory harness to the plugs on this gives me three wires that have no male plug coming from the factory side that is on the wiring harness. AWP Turn-On (12V+), Mute, and then the other wire isn't labeled.
> 
> I tried switching the Ignition/Switched (12V+) with the Battery/Constant (12V+) and still no dice.


There's no switched in your harness. It uses a data signal to turn on the factory radio. You need to run your own switched turn on.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

FAUEE said:


> There's no switched in your harness. It uses a data signal to turn on the factory radio. You need to run your own switched turn on.


This, you need to FIND a switched somewhere... 

for now, you are going to have to wire in a switch or something till you can find a switched power..


----------



## jdsingle (Jan 17, 2011)

FAUEE said:


> There's no switched in your harness. It uses a data signal to turn on the factory radio. You need to run your own switched turn on.


Thank you, now I understand. Off to the store for some wire. I'll update when I get back.


----------

